# Old Sidewalk Bicycle - I need a little help please



## nantasket (May 25, 2011)

Can anyone possibly identify this old bicycle? I was told it is a "sidewalk bicycle". It looks like a picture of a bike I saw called a Cyclone. I looked everywhere and can not find a marking. I have been researchuing online for days and can not find anything like it. 1920's? Childs? Thank you if anyone can help....gail


----------



## nantasket (May 30, 2011)

so no one has seen this before? Gee, I sure am sorry to bug the bike experts....i just bought 6 bikes from the 20's and 30's and I was hoping some collectors could help me with this one. It was the only one without at name badge.


----------



## JRE (May 30, 2011)

Give it some tiime. It is a holiday weekend. I had one that was similar it was a Colson Fairy.


----------



## nantasket (May 30, 2011)

thanks Justin, you are right.


----------



## Lrggarge (Nov 16, 2011)

It looks like a Colson Sidewalk bike, I've heard them called Fairy Bikes too.  What's your plans with it?


----------



## barracuda (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice find - the finest velocipede a youngster can own.


----------



## nantasket (Nov 16, 2011)

hi....thank you for the information, I still have the bike. I was going to sell it, just have not gotten around to it...


----------



## vincev (Nov 16, 2011)

where you located?


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 16, 2011)

It could also be a Gendron Pioneer park cycle from the early 1930s. American National, Gendron, and the Colson Fairy line all produced very similar park cycles from the late 1920s to mid-1930s. The bicycle wouldn't have had a chainguard, but would have had a front fender.

BTW...I love that color Colson Fairy ad!  I think it answered a photo question for me. I frequently buy old tricycle photos on ebay where the head badge is visible. When I get the photos I use a jeweler's loupe to try to read the badge. One photo recently purchased I couldn't quite make out the name, but the trike had those same rings on the front and rear hubs as the Colson ad trike above. It's a pretty good chance the trike in the photo is the same Fairy model.

Dave


----------



## nantasket (May 5, 2012)

thanks for the good info, I think I will finally sell it. Nice to have such expert historians


----------

